# let me show off too!!!



## fumanchu (May 3, 2006)

hi guys...1,2,3,4,pic is a ak-48...shes been flowring for 3 weeks now and am just in love with her...the rest of the plants, i really dont know what they are but they look good too..i already started cloning off of them.. cant wait for harvest time.......later fellas..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 3, 2006)

*Whats up fumanchu. May i be the first to say you have a very nice looking grow going. I have heard alot of great things about AK-48. Killer strain with a knockout high. Anyway your grow looks great. Keep it up.  *


----------



## Mutt (May 3, 2006)

fumanchu said:
			
		

> and am just in love with her...


 
So would I dude, Great Job.. can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 3, 2006)

NICE....i love it when people show off....nice pics


----------



## fumanchu (May 18, 2006)

this is the same crop but 5 weeks into flowering...sum of them are dying a lil too early.....dont really now if is a nute burn or what...but the budding keeps growing and getting fatter..i changed the water a couple of days ago with new nutes and sum h202 stuff that i bought...any hints or advice?? anyway...but for the most part, the other plants look alright....2 MORE WEEKS!!!

my friend gave me this magnifier which is 16x to 100x...freaking perfect!!!just what i need it...i used it last night and the trichomes are all clear right now...i gotta check the rest of the crop today, i only check a couple of plants....looking at those thricomes is like been in another planet..of course after blazing a fatty!!! but thas all folks!! later fellass..


----------



## Kindbud (May 18, 2006)

Nice buds fumanchu!!!


----------



## purple_chronic (May 19, 2006)

mmmm very nice...


----------



## Crlovemaker (May 19, 2006)

nice pics dude can't wait till mine get that big


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 20, 2006)

*Looking good. It looks like your ladies may be suffering from nute burn. Some of the leaves look pretty crispy. Other than that your ladies look great. Bet ya cant wait to smoke some.  *


----------



## High_Life420 (May 20, 2006)

Nice plants bro!!!


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 20, 2006)

damn!!!!   nice stuff


----------

